# Benadryl in Detector Dogs



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone had a vet prescribe Benadryl to a detector dog for anything, while it still had to work?

If so, how did the dog react? Detection capabilities stay similar or have any noticeable differences?

Any studies that anyone has seen? I did a search here and found it mentioned, but nothing specific to detection, that I saw.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

no clue...but interesting topic...

did find this concerning humans and long term usage of benadryl...

http://www.ehealthme.com/ds/benadryl/loss+of+smell


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a GSD that does Nose Work, not real detection work, but he learned while on Benadryl and did fine with it. We were in an NW1 trial last year and he came in 6th out of 38 dogs in spite of me being slow to call every hide. We recently switched him to Claritin and that doesn't seem to have made any difference either.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

To add to Joby's find on impact in humans, I can say that benadryl can cause some wacky reactions. Makes me feel like a floating head without limbs, so keep an eye out to see if your dog starts acting strange... It's also known to transfer through breastmilk in unsafe amounts for human babies, so something to consider for a pregnant/lactating bitch.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Leah Hein said:


> To add to Joby's find on impact in humans, I can say that benadryl can cause some wacky reactions. Makes me feel like a floating head without limbs, so keep an eye out to see if your dog starts acting strange... It's also known to transfer through breastmilk in unsafe amounts for human babies, so something to consider for a pregnant/lactating bitch.


Diphehydamine is common ingredient in sleeping aids...in fact many sleeping aids are identical to benadryl just sold for different purpose.
Walmart night time is identical to Benadryl and a lot cheaper...had long talk with pharmacist about diphenhydramine...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for your input. Both signs I can see and can't see are my concern. Especially the can't see with the detection. 

I'll post anything I notice.






Leah Hein said:


> To add to Joby's find on impact in humans, I can say that benadryl can cause some wacky reactions. Makes me feel like a floating head without limbs, so keep an eye out to see if your dog starts acting strange... It's also known to transfer through breastmilk in unsafe amounts for human babies, so something to consider for a pregnant/lactating bitch.


Jeanne. thanks also for your post. I think Nosework is about as real as it gets. May be a little more riding on some detection than others, but, you are certainly doing it. Congrats on the good showing!!!


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

I know of a couple of dogs (DP) that are on it quite often and never really show any signs of side effects, tiredness etc. And these two get double the dose required. I really think its body chemistry and how it effects certain dogs/people etc. 

I know I can take a triple dose of benadryl and does nothing to me, but I take a similar med at lower dose with same main ingredient and im out like a light.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> I know of a couple of dogs (DP) that are on it quite often and never really show any signs of side effects, tiredness etc. And these two get double the dose required. I really think its body chemistry and how it effects certain dogs/people etc.
> 
> I know I can take a triple dose of benadryl and does nothing to me, but I take a similar med at lower dose with same main ingredient and im out like a light.


 
How is your sense of smell while on Benadryl?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Has anyone had a vet prescribe Benadryl to a detector dog for anything, while it still had to work?
> 
> If so, how did the dog react? Detection capabilities stay similar or have any noticeable differences?
> 
> Any studies that anyone has seen? I did a search here and found it mentioned, but nothing specific to detection, that I saw.



Benadryl (diphenhydramine) has caused hallucinations where the patient may see, feel, smell, or taste something that isn’t present.

Not one of its common side effects.

I've never researched it specifically for dogs, but I'll see what I can find. (Individual dogs do indeed experience the common side effects that affect humans; they have less incidence of the obvious sedation effect than humans do, but individual dogs do have it.)

This hallucination one is not so common, but an uneducated guess from me would be "why would they never experience this one, since they do the others?"


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Diphehydamine is common ingredient in sleeping aids...in fact *many sleeping aids are identical to benadryl just sold for different purpose*.


And motion sickness, too.

Most of the generic versions of all three are Diphenhydramine.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I was giving Arya 25 mg of generic diphenhydramine for a couple of weeks before she trialed for her NW I. She was having some runny nose and goopy eyes and it seemed to help?


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

Jeanne. thanks also for your post. I think Nosework is about as real as it gets. May be a little more riding on some detection than others said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Also, two vets assured me that Benadryl does not have the same side effects on dogs that it does on humans. The two GSDs that I have had on it never acted any differently after taking it.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Benadryl (diphenhydramine) has caused hallucinations where the patient may see, feel, smell, or taste something that isn’t present.
> 
> Not one of its common side effects.


Ding ding ding, that would be me... Only I suddenly can't feel/sense my whole body. Can't imagine how a dog would react to something that disturbing. I have no doubt it's an unusual reaction in humans and may not be possible with dogs, but I doubt enough research has been done to positively rule out all adverse reactions/side effects in dogs, when you consider they haven't been able to accomplish that in pregnant women.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I was giving Arya 25 mg of generic diphenhydramine for a couple of weeks before she trialed for her NW I. She was having some runny nose and goopy eyes and it seemed to help?


Oh yes, antihistamines benefit (to varying, individual, extent) about a third of dogs with environmental allergies. The number goes up when used concurrently with long-chain Omega 3s (fish oil, e.g. ---- plus E, of course).

It's one of the atopy tools.

Benadryl is not one of the historically more successful ones for dogs when the main problem is skin itch (and that usually is the main problem, because of the skin being where most of the dog's histamine receptors are, as opposed to the mucus membranes, which is where most of our own are), but still, it's very individual, and two-week trials of hydroxyzine and chlorpheniramine are still something I do, Benadryl aside.

Hydroxyzine has the best history (for atopic dogs), but again, it's highly individual.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeanne Meldrim said:


> .... two vets assured me that Benadryl does not have the same side effects on dogs that it does on humans. The two GSDs that I have had on it never acted any differently after taking it.



It's individual, as it is for side effects in humans. Two is not a large sampling of dogs. 


Connie Sutherland said:


> (Individual dogs do indeed experience the common side effects that affect humans; they have less incidence of the obvious sedation effect than humans do, but individual dogs do have it.)




http://www.vetinfo.com/choosing-antihistamine-dogs.html#b_
"Side Effects .... When choosing an antihistamine for dogs, consider the side effects as well as the benefits of each different antihistamine. Most medications will cause drowsiness, while others such as Chlorpheniramine might also cause tiredness, lethargy and diarrhea. Since Hydroxyzine is a more aggressive and variegated antihistamine, its side effects range widely from drowsiness to seizures to nausea. Your dog's response to antihistamines will vary, depending on his size and the given dose."_

http://www.vetinfo.com/dog-benadyrl-stop-itching.html#b
Scroll to"Possible Side Effects"

http://www.ehow.com/facts_4855319_side-effects-benadryl-dogs.html

http://www.petmd.com/pet-medication/benadryl#
(Scroll to"side effects")

http://www.aahneenah.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/antihistamines_dogs.pdf
(Addresses drowsiness, also the most common side effect in humans)

http://communityvet.net/2009/07/diy-antihistamines/
There's a red "Side Effects" box near the bottom.

And Doctors Foster & Smith at peteducation.com:_
"Every animal will respond differently to each of the different antihistamines. Therefore, several different antihistamines may have to be used before an effective one is found. Every antihistamine has a different dose and risk of side effects. Antihistamines should be used with veterinary guidance. Some common side effects include sedation, hyperactivity, constipation, dry mouth, and inappetence."_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Leah Hein said:


> Ding ding ding, that would be me... Only I suddenly can't feel/sense my whole body.



YOW! 

I have read about this rare side effect and would certainly hate to experience it first-hand.


Antihistamines are (in general) pretty safe for most individual dogs, but it's smart to know the possible side effects ....and also, of course, pre-existing conditions that rule out antihistamine use (or require strict vet supervision), including liver and kidney disease.

JMO!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Connie for the links to help me out! 

I know more now than I did about Benadryl products which is a good start..

This one statement below cleared up what I already suspected...The medication can make them vomit, or stop vomiting...haha. Just like the weather, you have to see what you get. I think most people now are so unsure of themselves they leave a way out, no matter what happens with a product.


Diphenhydramine is often used to ease vomiting or motion sickness. In some dogs, however, the medication makes the dog throw up and the vet may recommend giving it with food to minimize stomach upset.

Read more: Side Effects of Benadryl on Dogs | eHow http://www.ehow.com/facts_4855319_side-effects-benadryl-dogs.html#ixzz2SlLmNYrQ








Connie Sutherland said:


> It's individual, as it is for side effects in humans. Two is not a large sampling of dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

